

Quick Tutorial: (MRC) an easy and efficient way to compress your pdf files - madmed
http://madmed88.tumblr.com/post/6652663870/quick-tutorial-mrc-an-easy-and-efficient-way-to
If you need to send PDF documents as email attachments but your files are very big, you probably tried to compress them. But classic compression methods are not efficient on PDF files.<p>In fact, there is a technique called Mixed raster content (that I will explain in detail at a later date) that proved to be very efficient in compressing PDF files.
======
fmkamchatka
The title of the blog post is unfortunately misleading. The tutorial shows how
to convert PDF to DejaVu but doesn't explain how to compress a PDF file by
itself.

